# Speedstep mit Core2 Duo (E6600)

## oscarwild

Hallo,

ich habe mir kürzlich ein Abit AB9Pro-Board mit einer Core2 Duo CPU zugelegt (E6600@2,40 GHz), ich arbeite mit Kernel 2.6.19-r2.

Was mich grundsätzlich einmal wundert, ist der Inhalt von /proc/cpuinfo:

```

# cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 900.000

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm syscall nx lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 4897.95

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 900.000

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm syscall nx lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 4895.24

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

Ist es normal, dass "cpu MHz : 900.000" angezeigt wird?

Zum anderen bin ich sicher, dass die CPU Enhanced Speedstep unterstützt (ist auch im BIOS freigeschaltet). Allerdings lässt sich das notwendige Kernelmodul nicht laden:

```

# modprobe speedstep_centrino

FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_centrino (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r2/kernel/arch/x86_64/kernel/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko): No such device

```

Das Modul acpi_cpufreq lässt sich dagegen laden, allerdings sehe ich damit als möglicher CPU-Frequenzen lediglich:

```

# cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies

900000 600000

```

Das ist ein bischen mager...  Jemand einen Tipp, was ich falsch gemacht haben könnte?

Gruß

OscarWild

----------

## Gibheer

ast du in deinem Kernel die drei folgenden Sachen aktiviert, inklusive der gouvener?

```
CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y
```

Ich habe einen T7200 und beim start liefen die mit den vollen 2Ghz. Wenn er nicht mit vollem Takt laeuft, ist vllt der FSB falsch eingestellt? (war zumindest bei mir manchmal so)

Wenn das nicht hilft, schreib noch mal hier, dann koennen wir ja weiter schauen.

edit: vllt heisst das modul speedstep-centrino (nicht speedstep_centrino

----------

## oscarwild

Hallo Gibheer,

Die Option CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE gibts unter 2.6.19 nicht, die beiden anderen sind aktiviert (aktuell als Module, aber auch fest eincompiliert führt nicht zum Ziel).

Die CPU läuft definitiv mit vollem Takt, nur die Anzeige ist falsch. Inzwischen habe ich bemerkt, dass die Frequenz korrekt angezeigt wird, wenn ich das Modul  acpi-cpufreq entlade!

speedstep-centrino/speedstep_centrino ist egal, es wird in beiden Fällen versucht, das gleiche Modul zu laden, eben mit der Meldung "No such device".

Ich vermute, dass da einfach noch ein Bug im 2.6.19er Kernel ist, leider bin ich aber darauf angewiesen  :Sad: 

Gruß

OscarWild

----------

## Gibheer

seltsam, dass es das nicht gibt, ich habe einen 2.6.19-r4 kernel am laufen. der r2 hat irgendwie nicht so funktioniert wie er sollte und hat bei mir immer fehler mit udev hervorgerufen.

Ausserdem ist alles fest in den kernel einkompiliert und ich konnte bisher so ein komisches erhalten auch nicht feststellen (e17 liest fuer mich die ganze zeit das speedstepping aus) Liegt vllt wirklich am kernel

vllt hilft dir das hier weiter? ein link zu einer anleitung

----------

## oscarwild

Hallo Gibheer,

 *Gubheer wrote:*   

> seltsam, dass es das nicht gibt, ich habe einen 2.6.19-r4 kernel am laufen

 

Die Option gibts bei mir auch mit 2.6.19-r4 nicht, aber

 *grep -R CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE /usr/src/linux/ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ./arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.c:#ifdef CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE
> ...

 

Dann hast Du vermutlich Deinen Rechner im 32-Bit Betrieb, unter x86_64 fehlt das leider.

Ist da irgendwem was bekannt?

Gruß

OscarWild

----------

## C2DFreak

Normal muss der C2D bei cat /proc/cpuinfo mit der aktuellen Taktung angezeigt werden.

Ich habe denselben E6600 auf einem ABIT AW9D und dort steht dann defintiv 2400. 

Wenn ich den C2D auf 3 GHz übertakte steht dann dort entsprechend 3017 MHz.

Ich nutze auch Kernel 2.6.19

----------

## oscarwild

 *C2DFreak wrote:*   

> Normal muss der C2D bei cat /proc/cpuinfo mit der aktuellen Taktung angezeigt werden.

 

Ja, wie gesagt, wenn ich das Modul acpi-cpufreq entlade, stimmt die Anzeige auch, und passt sich ebenfalls an, wenn ich übertakte (gerade auf 3 GHz): 

 *cat /proc/cpuinfo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> processor       : 0
> 
> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
> ...

 

Sobald ich aber acpi-cpufreq lade, werden mir 900 MHz angezeigt (s. oben), an der realen Geschwindigkeit ändert das aber nichts.

 *C2DFreak wrote:*   

> Ich nutze auch Kernel 2.6.19

 

Auch als 64-Bit Kernel, und funktioniert Speedstep bei Dir?

----------

## C2DFreak

Hi,

sorry für den Tippfehler: Ich nutze 2.6.20.

Auf allen Servern haben wir 2.6.19... beim Tippen hat ich irgendwie mein Kopf nicht eingeschaltet xD

ich nutze momentan die 32 Bit Variante.

Diese Speedstep Geschichte ist mir releativ egal, da ich meinen C2D permanent bei 3,0 - 3,6 GHz betreibe.

Was hälst du denn von C1E & Eist? Theoretisch kannst du damit auch Strom sparen ohne die Taktung zu senken.

so schaut das bei mir aus:

gentoo-hardened ~ # uname -a

Linux gentoo-hardened 2.6.20-rc5 #1 SMP Sat Jan 20 17:15:41 CET 2007 i686 Inte

R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

gentoo-hardened ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz

stepping        : 8

cpu MHz         : 3017.520

cache size      : 4096 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss nx lm constant_tsc pni ds_cpl ssse3 cx16 lahf_lm

bogomips        : 6049.93

clflush size    : 64

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz

stepping        : 8

cpu MHz         : 3017.520

cache size      : 4096 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss nx lm constant_tsc pni ds_cpl ssse3 cx16 lahf_lm

bogomips        : 6041.53

clflush size    : 64

gentoo-hardened ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.20-rc5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-rc5 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Sat, 20 Jan 2007 22:50:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

Das sollten die wichtigsten Sachen sein.

Jedoch werden bei mir auch mit acpi-cpufreq die richtigen Taktungen angezeigt.

----------

## oscarwild

 *C2DFreak wrote:*   

> sorry für den Tippfehler: Ich nutze 2.6.20.
> 
> ...
> 
> Jedoch werden bei mir auch mit acpi-cpufreq die richtigen Taktungen angezeigt.

 

Ah, ok, das erklärt einiges:

 *Linux Kernel v2.6.20-rc4-mm1 Configuration wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO:
> 
> This is deprecated and this functionality is now merged intoacpi_cpufreq (X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ). Use that driver instead of                                                                                                                  speedstep_centrino.   
> ...

 

v2.6.20-rc4-mm1 hatte ich ausprobiert, leider bootet das System nicht weiter bis

```

mounting $ROOTFS read/write

```

Danach bleibt die Kiste hängen, keine Ahnung warum.

 *C2DFreak wrote:*   

> Diese Speedstep Geschichte ist mir releativ egal, da ich meinen C2D permanent bei 3,0 - 3,6 GHz betreibe.

 

Naja, wenn ich auf meine Stromrechnung sehe, dann hätte ich das schon sehr gerne. Die meiste Zeit langweilt sich die Kiste, Leistung brauche ich fast ausschließlich, um dvb-Aufnahmen zu encoden.

 *C2DFreak wrote:*   

> Was hälst du denn von C1E & Eist? Theoretisch kannst du damit auch Strom sparen ohne die Taktung zu senken.

 

nun ja, EIST steht für Enhanced Intel-SpeedStep-Technologie, deshalb frag ich ja...

C1E: enhanced Halt State. Gerne, aber wie?

----------

## C2DFreak

@oscarwild

Nehm doch einfach Kernel 2.6.20-rc5?

Der ist mittlerweile auch schon über "emerge git-sources" verfügbar.

2.6.20-rc5 läuft spitzenmäßig und ist vom Gefühl her spürbar schneller als 2.6.19.

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/prozessoren/2005/test_intels_pentium_4_600-serie/4/

Hier kannst du etwas über C1E und EIST und dessen Unterschiese lesen.

Beide Features werden über das Bios aktiviert.

Und versuch es mal mit 2.6.20-rc5 und mach einfach ne oldconfig vom 2.6.19er... sollte passen.

----------

## oscarwild

Hallo C2DFreak,

danke für den Tipp und den Link!

Leider bekomme ich auch mit git-2.6.20-rc5 900 statt 2400 MHz angezeigt, verfügbare Frequenzen ebenfalls nur 600 und 900 MHz.

Eine Geschwindigkeitssteigerung kann ich mit dem git-Kernel subjektiv feststellen (zumindest bilde ich mir das ein *g*), doch leider lassen sich die vmware-module damit nicht compilieren, leider fatal für mich  :Sad: 

Dann vermute ich, dass das am 64-Bit Kernel liegt...

Gruß

OscarWild

----------

## C2DFreak

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Hallo C2DFreak,
> 
> danke für den Tipp und den Link!
> 
> Leider bekomme ich auch mit git-2.6.20-rc5 900 statt 2400 MHz angezeigt, verfügbare Frequenzen ebenfalls nur 600 und 900 MHz.
> ...

 

Nebenbei bemerkt: Die Laptops (Pentium M usw.) takten auf 600, 700, 800 & 900 MHz runter.

Der C2D hingegen ist eine Desktop CPU und dieser taktet nicht so weit runter.

D.h. mit Speedstep taktet der C2D E6600 auf 1600 MHz.

So gesehen wird der CPU Multiplikator auf 6 runtergesetzt und dementsprechend die VCore gesenkt.

Es wird also nur der Multi & die VCore gesenkt.

Du kannst es ja mal mit 32 Bit probieren.

Bei VMWare das Problem kenn ich: VMWare hat noch keinen anyanypatch für 2.6.20.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Hallo C2DFreak,
> 
> danke für den Tipp und den Link!
> 
> Leider bekomme ich auch mit git-2.6.20-rc5 900 statt 2400 MHz angezeigt, verfügbare Frequenzen ebenfalls nur 600 und 900 MHz.
> ...

 

Servus OscarWild,

da scheint wohl was mit dem Auslesen der Frequenzen nicht ganz zu stimmen, 

bei mir funktioniert die Taktung jedenfalls ganz gut, wenn du auf 2.6.20-rc5 bzw. 2.6.20-rc5-ck1 (gibt es jetzt auch!), solltest du den centrino-treiber nehmen, der acpi-cpufreq funzt nicht ohne fehler (bug upstream, leider immer noch nicht gefixt)

Ich war mal so frei, ubuntu paste in anspruch zu nehmen, dort findest du meine kernel-config (für amd64), die du an deinen rechner anpassen kannst:

http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2689/

----------

## oscarwild

Hallo kernelOfTruth,

danke, Deine .config werde ich zuhause anpassen und testen! Aber auch unter 2.6.20-rc5-ck1 sind die vmware-Module wahrscheinlich (noch) nicht compilierbar, oder?

Gruß

OscarWild

----------

## tgurr

Hallo zusammen, habe zwar keinen C2D, allerdings ein paar AMD Dualcores.

Zusätzlich zu den Kerneloptionen habe ich noch sys-power/cpufrequtils installiert und im default Runlevel.

Bin mir zwar nicht sicher ob dir das bei deinen Problemen weiterhilft, aber einen Versuch könnte es wert sein.  :Smile: 

----------

## oscarwild

 *Psy' wrote:*   

> Zusätzlich zu den Kerneloptionen habe ich noch sys-power/cpufrequtils installiert und im default Runlevel.

 

Jein - die helfen weiter, sobald das Speedstep-Treibermodul funktioniert, ich hänge also noch einen Schritt davor fest  :Sad: 

Ist Dein System auf 64Bit compiliert?

----------

## tgurr

Jup ist ein 64bit System, 2.6.19-gentoo-r1, Kernelconfig wie folgt (zumindest der hoffentlich relevante Teil):

```

--- ACPI Support

<*>   AC Adapter

<*>   Battery

<*>   Button

< >   Video

< >   Generic Hotkey (EXPERIMENTAL)

<*>   Fan

< >   Dock

<*>   Processor

<*>     Thermal Zone

...

<*>   ACPI0004,PNP0A05 and PNP0A06 Container Driver (EXPERIMENTAL)

```

```

[*] CPU Frequency scaling

[ ]   Enable CPUfreq debugging

<*>   CPU frequency translation statistics

[ ]     CPU frequency translation statistics details

Default CPUFreq governor (performance)  --->

---   'performance' governor

< >   'powersave' governor

<*>   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling

<*>   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor

< >   'conservative' cpufreq governor

---   CPUFreq processor drivers

<*>   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 PowerNow!

< >   Intel Enhanced SpeedStep

<*>   ACPI Processor P-States driver

---   shared options

[*]   /proc/acpi/processor/../performance interface (deprecated)

```

----------

## oscarwild

Oh, ganz überlesen, das ist ja ein AMD, also wird powernow-k8 zum heruntertakten benutzt. Lief auf der Vorgänger-CPU (ein Athlon64 Heizkörper *g*) ebenfalls einwandfrei. Das Powernow-Modul läuft (verständlicherweise) leider nicht mit dem C2D, allerdings meldet eben auch speedstep_centrino: no such device (zumindest unter 2.6.19, unter 2.6.20 muss ich das nochmal testen, glaube aber nicht, dass es dort besser aussehen wird).

Das BIOS des Boards ist auf neuestem Stand, C1E sowie ESID sind aktiviert...

Kann das Problem dennoch mit meinem Mainboard zu tun haben? Zumindest das Absenken der Spannung ist doch Aufgabe des Mainboards, ebenso der Grundtakt, lediglich der Multiplier wird AFAIK CPU-intern per PLL umgesetzt, oder liege ich da komplett falsch?

----------

## C2DFreak

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Oh, ganz überlesen, das ist ja ein AMD, also wird powernow-k8 zum heruntertakten benutzt. Lief auf der Vorgänger-CPU (ein Athlon64 Heizkörper *g*) ebenfalls einwandfrei. Das Powernow-Modul läuft (verständlicherweise) leider nicht mit dem C2D, allerdings meldet eben auch speedstep_centrino: no such device (zumindest unter 2.6.19, unter 2.6.20 muss ich das nochmal testen, glaube aber nicht, dass es dort besser aussehen wird).
> 
> Das BIOS des Boards ist auf neuestem Stand, C1E sowie ESID sind aktiviert...
> 
> Kann das Problem dennoch mit meinem Mainboard zu tun haben? Zumindest das Absenken der Spannung ist doch Aufgabe des Mainboards, ebenso der Grundtakt, lediglich der Multiplier wird AFAIK CPU-intern per PLL umgesetzt, oder liege ich da komplett falsch?

 

Kann natürlich auch am Board liegen.

Um das herauszufinden würde ich evtl. mal Windows XP instalieren.

Wenn es da auch nicht klappt, dann liegts am Board.

----------

